# John Wanamaker Continental Bikes



## Brutus (May 21, 2016)

I need some help on these two bikes both seem complete
But in need of restorason 
I am not a bike person , but these both have tags on them that say John Wanamaker
Continental , 
On the handle bars it says Torrington
On the spindle they say new departure model c and one says model d
Any help on the year , I think late 1890s,
Or if any value would be a great help!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 22, 2016)

Got any more pics? Rear dropouts, head tube and bottom bracket area. Serial numbers may help date them. Late 20's early thirties would be my guess on age.


----------



## Waffenrad (May 23, 2016)

I have seen an early John Wannamaker branded bike from around 1900, but these appear between late teens to 1930.  Everything about them looks 1920s-ish:  double tube frame, large metal-base seat, wide handlebars, rubber block pedals, fender profile, etc., etc.  And the New Departure Model C was a 1920s era coaster hub.  Paul Rubenson


----------

